# Ever hatched a shiny?



## Vanity (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm just wondering how many people have actually hatched one...it seems like enough people do although I never have.

All of my shinies came from random encounters in the wild or from chaining.

Is there really any way to make it more likely to hatch a shiny? Obviously without cheating of course.

I've heard that breeding shinies doesn't increase your odds so it seems like you're odds of hatching a shiny are as unlikely as running into one in the wild randomly.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 16, 2010)

I hatched a shiny Tyrogue in Crystal and a shiny Cyndaquil in Ruby. That's it


----------



## Mider T (Feb 16, 2010)

I didn't even know it was possible.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 16, 2010)

Nope but I caught a shiny gyarados!


----------



## *Kiri Amane (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't know how to and I have tried breeding two shinies before. It's true, it doesn't work. Hopefully someone will post here and tell us how to up our chances


----------



## scerpers (Feb 16, 2010)

I the first and last time I ever bred a pokemon I obtained a shiny Smeargle.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 16, 2010)

Nope, never done that. All of the shinies I have were ones I saw in the wild and caught.


----------



## Vanity (Feb 16, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I the first and last time I ever bred a pokemon I obtained a shiny Smeargle.



So you only bred something once and actually got a shiny? Crazy.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 16, 2010)

I rarely breed pokemon so no.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 16, 2010)

Breeding is just a waste of time.

Unless you're trying to get a pokemon to learn another pokemons attack or something along those lines that I never bothered to do.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 16, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I didn't even know it was possible.



This. 



Scorp A Derp said:


> Breeding is just a waste of time.
> 
> Unless you're trying to get a pokemon to learn another pokemons attack or something along those lines that I never bothered to do.



Or trying to get the right natures . . .


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 16, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Breeding is just a waste of time.
> 
> Unless you're trying to get a pokemon to learn another pokemons attack or something along those lines that I never bothered to do.



Thanks to breeding, I have a perfect IV Magnemite, a Larivtar with 31 IVs in all stats but Sp.Atk, a Torchic with 31 IVs in all stats but SpA, a Growlithe with perfect IVs aside from Sp.Atk and Sp.Def, and a Scyther with 31 IVs in all stats but Sp.Def.

It took a lot of eggs, but the whole thing took only about 2 days


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Feb 16, 2010)

Never done it. But, my main business in Soul Silver will be breeding, so we can hope.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 16, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Thanks to breeding, I have a perfect IV Magnemite, a Larivtar with 31 IVs in all stats but Sp.Atk, a Torchic with 31 IVs in all stats but SpA, a Growlithe with perfect IVs aside from Sp.Atk and Sp.Def, and a Scyther with 31 IVs in all stats but Sp.Def.
> 
> It took a lot of eggs, but the whole thing took only about 2 days



>>Implying that's the only way to do it.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, I certainly never had that kind of luck spending days catching them in the wild 

When you breed two Pokemon, 3 IVs are passed over from the parents. If you do it right, you can be guaranteed at least 3 stats with 31 IVs


----------



## scerpers (Feb 16, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> Well, I certainly never had that kind of luck spending days catching them in the wild
> 
> When you breed two Pokemon, 3 IVs are passed over from the parents. If you do it right, you can be guaranteed at least 3 stats with 31 IVs



I know that but there are a shit tons of factors I would have to look out for when breeding so I just avoid it.


----------



## Sen (Feb 16, 2010)

Never ;___________;

lol I tried too, I ended up with 3 boxes full of Charmanders but not a single one was shiny of course.


----------



## Brian (Feb 16, 2010)

I already have a tough enough time catching one


----------



## Javs (Feb 20, 2010)

I've tried, basically filled my PC boxes more than a few times over, wore my thumbs down riding the Mach Bike left and right. And got rewarded with failure.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 20, 2010)

usually trying to catch a shiny always results in failure.


----------



## Metaphor (Feb 20, 2010)

my only shiny was a wild nidorino in silver


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 20, 2010)

Metaphor said:


> my only shiny was a wild nidorino in silver



 I had a shiny Nidorina in Gold.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 20, 2010)

Metaphor said:


> my only shiny was a wild nidorino in silver





Jυstin said:


> I had a shiny Nidorina in Gold.



Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Altron (Feb 20, 2010)

I did hatch a shiny Nincanda once and was totally surprised.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 20, 2010)

I had a shiny raticate and a ditto


----------



## Asriel (Feb 20, 2010)

Heard something about breeding with a shiny Ditto produces a higher birth-rate of shiny pokemon... Never tried it myself though. 

And as for the OP, no I haven't.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 20, 2010)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Coincidence? I think not.



I'm pretty sure the coincidence is ove-



Innocence said:


> *I had a shiny raticate* and a ditto



Oh shi- You too?


----------



## Metaphor (Feb 20, 2010)

too bad my save file got corrupted


----------



## Zach (Feb 20, 2010)

Nope never


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 20, 2010)

I was breeding my Raichu and the first egg that hatched was a Shiny Pichu. It had Hidden Power Steel so I really didn't want to use it... I nicknamed it Zap.

Then, while breeding Donphan I got a Shiny Phanpy. He's now my Donphan named Elephan.

The rest of my shiny encounters though are in the Safari zone, though I have a Shiny Mankey I found in Fire Red.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Feb 20, 2010)

The probabilities of an egg being shiny are astronomically low!

Is like wanting to get a shiny only getting 1 random battle every 9000 steps, is just... crazy!

But if I recall well, in Crystal the old man of the Daycare gives you an special egg, that egg has 12.5% chance of being shiny, (in the Japanese version is 50%, don't know why they changed it in the american version)

So if you got a shiny from an egg in crystal, most likely was from that egg.


----------



## Mαri (Feb 20, 2010)

Nope  .


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 20, 2010)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> But if I recall well, in Crystal the old man of the Daycare gives you an special egg, that egg has 12.5% chance of being shiny, (in the Japanese version is 50%, don't know why they changed it in the american version)
> 
> So if you got a shiny from an egg in crystal, most likely was from that egg.



That be my Tyrogue


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 20, 2010)

Altron said:


> I did hatch a shiny Nincanda once and was totally surprised.



Wait, so does that mean you get two shinies out of that deal when it evolves, or does it not work that way?


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 20, 2010)

Not at all, like you I have only with trading and a little luck in catching some , but I already have a question, if you put a pokemon shinny with a ditto in the day care, the hatch is shinny?


----------



## Lance Vance (Feb 20, 2010)

Metaphor said:


> my only shiny was a wild nidorino in silver



You lucky, lucky man.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 20, 2010)

No but I'm trying Masuda Method though.


----------



## KyuubiKitsune (Feb 20, 2010)

Wisdom said:


> Heard something about breeding with a shiny Ditto produces a higher birth-rate of shiny pokemon... Never tried it myself though.
> 
> And as for the OP, no I haven't.



you have to breed a pokemon with a foreign pokemon to increase the chance to get a shiny by four times
for example you breed an american charizard with a japanese charizard and the chance of getting a shiny charmander is ~2000/1 instead of ~8000/1

it's called the masuda method


----------



## Dagor (Feb 20, 2010)

Nope. I never had a Shiny Pokemon hatched from the Egg.


----------



## Asriel (Feb 20, 2010)

KyuubiKitsune said:


> you have to breed a pokemon with a foreign pokemon to increase the chance to get a shiny by four times
> for example you breed an american charizard with a japanese charizard and the chance of getting a shiny charmander is ~2000/1 instead of ~8000/1
> 
> it's called the masuda method



Ah... Okay got it. Heard something about it having to be foreign somewhere too... I'm assuming the reason that I had heard of it being a Ditto was because it can breed with anything... interesting...


----------



## Cochise (Feb 20, 2010)

Nope, that would be extremely lucky, far beyond my luck levels.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2010)

I hatched a shiny Elekid in my Crystal version.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Feb 20, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> That be my Tyrogue





Death-kun said:


> I hatched a shiny Elekid in my Crystal version.



Yup, the Pokémons that can hatch from that egg are:

_*Pichu, Cleffa, Igglybuff, Tyrogue, Smoochum, Elekid, or Magby*_

Mine was a Igglybuff... and it wasn't shiny... and I discovered that you must save BEFORE getting the egg for another chance of it being another Pokemon or Shiny, once you have the egg, it will always hatch into the same Pokemon no matter how many times you reload your game.

Even a Cleffa... I would preferred ANY Pokémon but IGGLYBUFF!


----------



## Skittles? (Feb 20, 2010)

My only shiny was that red Gyarados in pokemon Crystal so.. no


----------



## Velocity (Feb 20, 2010)

I'll admit, I hacked my Platinum so the Charmander that'd hatch from the egg would be a shiny.


----------



## Rache (Feb 21, 2010)

Wintrale said:


> I'll admit, I hacked my Platinum so the Charmander that'd hatch from the egg would be a shiny.



Feels good doesnt it.


----------



## KamiKazi (Feb 21, 2010)

nope, that takes luck or patience and i have neither


----------



## Sima (Feb 26, 2010)

I have never hatched a shiny, 

to be honest, the only shinies I have are ones I have received from trade


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 26, 2010)

I just hatched a shiny Sunkern in my Platinum.


----------



## Liquid Sun (Feb 27, 2010)

If we're not counting the egg from Crystal, then no.


----------



## Savage (Jul 24, 2013)

I'd be grateful to find a shiny! Its been a while.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 24, 2013)

Mider T was this really fucking necessary?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hatched 1 from Emerald, it was a Zigzagoon

Nice(?) necro btw.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 24, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Mider T was this really fucking necessary?



Shinies are serious business, bitch.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 24, 2013)

after breeding about 70 riolus or so I got a shiny one.


----------



## lacey (Jul 24, 2013)

None of the eggs I've obtained had shinies in them. With my luck, I wouldn't be able to hatch one until the day I'm on my death bed.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 24, 2013)

nope whit the exception of that Egg from crystal, it was a Cleffa.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 24, 2013)

Only shiny I've ever had was the Metang I caught in Black 2.

I ain't complainin.


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Jul 28, 2013)

Yup if we are talking breeding I hatched a shiny Eevee after hatching loads of Eevees when I had SS.
In Crystal when getting the egg from the daycare man got a shiny Magby.
When it came to wild encounters : Shiny Golbat in Emerald or Ruby(can't remember which)
and shiny Pidgey recently at the start of the game in HG.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 6, 2013)

Shiny Sandile in White.

Having it gain Fire Fang and Thunder Fang from breeding was nice too.


----------



## Fenrir (Aug 6, 2013)

Shiny Beldum in BW2.

Took me so, _*so*_ long.


----------



## Saru (Aug 6, 2013)

Shiny Ponyta (Platinum). I was like wut 

I was just breeding for a good nature and for fun (not perfect IVs), too.

As far as caught: 

Shiny Krabby in the Whirlpool Islands cave where Lugia is found (Silver).

Shiny Magikarp in Platinum.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 12, 2013)

I hatched a shiny Smoochum in Crystal from the mystery egg.  That's the only shiny I've ever gotten outside of trading.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 12, 2013)

Javs said:


> I've tried, basically filled my PC boxes more than a few times over, wore my thumbs down riding the Mach Bike left and right. And got rewarded with failure.



Welcome to pokemon.

That's why, when I've put a few hundred hours into a pokemon game, I turn to pokegen to get the last few, most annoying things.


----------

